

RMS cancels talks in Israel - dharmatech
http://blogs.perl.org/users/sawyer_x/2011/05/richard-stallman-cancels-university-talks.html

======
StudyAnimal
Good. It is a small gesture, but considering the recent decision regarding
government support for illegal new settlements you have to do what you can. I
suspect many people here might otherwise not have realized what is going on,
and this draws attention to Israel's intention to do what it can to sabotage
the chances for peace in the region.

Good on you RMS.

~~~
JoachimSchipper
You are politicizing things. The stated reason the talk was cancelled was
because the people paying for RMS' accommodations were unhappy about him
appearing at Israeli universities; this does not imply RMS taking a stand
either way.

------
dharmatech
Haaretz: [http://www.haaretz.com/news/diplomacy-defense/free-
software-...](http://www.haaretz.com/news/diplomacy-defense/free-software-
campaigner-richard-stallman-cancels-israel-lectures-due-to-palestinian-
pressure-1.364722)

------
adrianwaj
Too bad for Richard.

------
kprobst
The Palestinians must have objected to calling it "GNU/Linux".

------
adrianwaj
\- Richard gets invited to speak in Israel

\- SawyerX books the conferences

\- Richard stays at Pali accommodation, paid by Palis

\- Day before conference the people providing accomodation object to
conference

\- Richard cancels conferences

\- SawyerX tries to look all strong next to the defiant Richard who had to
cancel

Sounds like Richard is being used as publicity fodder.

~~~
yardie
Are we really calling Palestinians palis now? At first I had no idea who or
what Pali was until I read the article. I don't know if its derogatory or not
but calling a Pakistani a paki or the Japanese japs will get you quite a few
raised eyebrows.

~~~
adrianwaj
It's not an official country.

~~~
rubinelli
Palestinian Arabs aren't the only nation without an officially recognized
country. I'm no fan of PC, but as soon as you throw a term like "Pali" (or
"Zionist," for that matter) you lose me.

~~~
StudyAnimal
Zionist is acceptable, it is a common term in Israeli law.

~~~
adrianwaj
I note that people like to use Zionist instead of Jewish or Israeli when they
want to deny Jews or Israelis the right to exist in this land.

